# Big Noob Mistake



## jerzeytib (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got started in this hobby and I love it! I've had my 5 rbp since the were about an inch old, which was about three months ago. Now they are probably almost 3in. Anyway, recently I found out it was caribe season so I traded in 2 of my rbp for a caribe of the same size. I got him home and they bonded instantly. I was so excited that I had more than one type of piranha that I decided to get another kind of pygo, or so I thought. I went to one of my lfs and purchased a beautiful gold piranha. After about 3days in the tank I notice all of my piranhas from the rb to the caribe are missing almost all of there fins(top, bottom, and tail). At that point I did what I should have done in the first place and researched gold piranhas and found out they are serra and shouldn't be shoaled with other fish. My question is what size tank is good for a 2.5-3in gold piranha to live in? I currently have him in my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Golds are very aggressive at juvi size. I have rbp with my gold groups without problems. I'd think with weekly water changes n plenty of filtration a 15long, 20long, 20,29 or bigger should be fine for a solo Mac for least a year if not longer.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh brother lol.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jerzeytib said:


> I just got started in this hobby and I love it! I've had my 5 rbp since the were about an inch old, which was about three months ago. Now they are probably almost 3in. Anyway, recently I found out it was caribe season so I traded in 2 of my rbp for a caribe of the same size. I got him home and they bonded instantly. I was so excited that I had more than one type of piranha that I decided to get another kind of pygo, or so I thought. I went to one of my lfs and purchased a beautiful gold piranha. After about 3days in the tank I notice all of my piranhas from the rb to the caribe are missing almost all of there fins(top, bottom, and tail). At that point I did what I should have done in the first place and researched gold piranhas and found out they are serra and shouldn't be shoaled with other fish. My question is what size tank is good for a 2.5-3in gold piranha to live in? I currently have him in my 10 gallon tank.


A 10g with good filtration should work for a while... a 30g will work for a long while... a 55g will work for life...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Oh brother lol.


Gave just as good or better advice as Hannibal so now what Frank? Better tell him he got EXTREMELY lucky he added a piranha without casualties. Lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Oh brother lol.


Gave just as good or better advice as Hannibal so now what Frank? Better tell him he got EXTREMELY lucky he added a piranha without casualties. Lol
[/quote]
No point in it. Will simply direct the new guy to WWW.opefe.com. My site will speak for itself.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If you tell a newbie in his very first post that you keep Reds with Macs you're giving terrible advice...

Bruner, seriously you're the worst member i can remember...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How is stating I have rbp with my groups of golds, after I said they are very aggressive at that size. How is that advice?? & if it was even advice why would I then say 15long or bigger with enough filtration n weekly waterchanges. Just like you & Frank to twist my words around. Hope you don't direct him to the outdated breeding section Frank. With your 1976 scientific data.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> How is stating I have rbp with my groups of golds, after I said they are very aggressive at that size. How is that advice?? & if it was even advice why would I then say 15long or bigger with enough filtration n weekly waterchanges. Just like you & Frank to twist my words around. Hope you don't direct him to the outdated breeding section Frank. With your 1976 scientific data.


2009. You still have trouble with dates. Lmao


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> How is stating I have rbp with my groups of golds, after I said they are very aggressive at that size. How is that advice?? & if it was even advice why would I then say 15long or bigger with enough filtration n weekly waterchanges. Just like you & Frank to twist my words around. Hope you don't direct him to the outdated breeding section Frank. With your 1976 scientific data.


2009. You still have trouble with dates. Lmao
[/quote]
No I'm just going by what members on mfk are linking. You guys need to go back n read his post again. Nowhere did he ask for advice on how to group a gold(which I gave none), he asked about tank size for a solo gold.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> How is stating I have rbp with my groups of golds, after I said they are very aggressive at that size. How is that advice?? & if it was even advice why would I then say 15long or bigger with enough filtration n weekly waterchanges. Just like you & Frank to twist my words around. Hope you don't direct him to the outdated breeding section Frank. With your 1976 scientific data.


2009. You still have trouble with dates. Lmao
[/quote]
No I'm just going by what members on mfk are linking. You guys need to go back n read his post again. Nowhere did he ask for advice on how to group a gold(which I gave none), he asked about tank size for a solo gold.
[/quote]
I have no idea what they are using. But if they are using opefe links. That's great.

At least they aren't linking to you Bruner lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

OK. Found the 1976 article on breeding P nattereri. Bruner read the top. It says educational use only. It was from an article by HR Axelrod. It gives good advice. Particularly not disposing young piranhas in waterways. Evidently you have a problem with it considering how many times you bring up this article. There are also other articles on breeding piranhas that you overlook. Including 2003 document by a member here at fury.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I had to set em straight. What they linked was totally outdated info. Gallon of brine eggs to raise a batch of babies. & other totally useless advice like pulling parents instead of eggs & fry. Anyhow sorry for the haters & bs they brought here OP. Welcome to P-fury.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah I had to set em straight. What they linked was totally outdated info. Gallon of brine eggs to raise a batch of babies. & other totally useless advice like pulling parents instead of eggs & fry. Anyhow sorry for the haters & bs they brought here OP. Welcome to P-fury.


You set them straight? OK lmao.

Well no matter. I haven't been to mfk in many many years. No idea what they do there. They have some good members (and piranhas) at least did. Not sure who's there now. I only concern myself with opefe sponsored forums. Mfk is not one of them. But I do get occasional emails for guidance or advice. You must be the guy they complain about. lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah I had to set em straight. *What they linked was totally outdated info. Gallon of brine eggs to raise a batch of babies. & other totally useless advice like pulling parents instead of eggs & fry. * Anyhow sorry for the haters & bs they brought here OP. Welcome to P-fury.


Pick and choosing what an articles says to uphold your argument is well, sad. Axelrod did not want to continue breeding the fish. That's why he pulled the parents. As you noted and I have said, they will breed nearly continuously. Really Bruner. Pay more attention to detail.



> The problem then becomes one of food. *If you had a big spawn, you might well have had 7,500 eggs, and it is very conceivable to get 6,000 *of them into the free-swimming stage. But what kind of live foods can you have for such a swarm? *It would take a gallon of brine shrimp eggs* to feed them the first week


SO what would feed 7500 or 6000 fry? A teaspoon of brine shrimp????


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Attention to detail like you taking my fact of having rbp with my gold groups as advice? & I don't know what they linked other than it was outdated(crappy)advice that came from franks site. So I don't see where your telling me to pay attention in the first place.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Attention to detail like you taking my fact of having rbp with my gold groups as advice? & I don't know what they linked other than it was outdated(crappy)advice that came from franks site. So I don't see where your telling me to pay attention in the first place.


Ok. So you are commenting on something that you absolutely know nothing about (the link). Thanks for solving this mystery lol.

As they say, ta ta ta ta that's all folks!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Peace gentlemen...no need to derail a beginners topic like this.

@topicstarter : we all have made beginners mistakes, though some will never admit that








Reading after purchase, is better than no reading at all


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I know what they linked was outdated crap & yes I read what they linked. Its on mkf for anyone to see. I didn't link it, nor did I read the whole article but I read everything they posted on mfk that came from your site Frank.

Funny mods just destroyed this guys thread over my perfectly fine post.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> Peace gentlemen...no need to derail a beginners topic like this.
> 
> @topicstarter : we all have made beginners mistakes, though some will never admit that
> 
> ...


Totally agree. This thread should not have been derailed and I apologize for that. I just don't care for ignorance and stupidity at any level. Particularly advice that would damage or kill a piranha. I have more respect for the fish than that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Yeah I had to set em straight. *What they linked was totally outdated info. Gallon of brine eggs to raise a batch of babies. & other totally useless advice like pulling parents instead of eggs & fry. * Anyhow sorry for the haters & bs they brought here OP. Welcome to P-fury.


Pick and choosing what an articles says to uphold your argument is well, sad. Axelrod did not want to continue breeding the fish. That's why he pulled the parents. As you noted and I have said, they will breed nearly continuously. Really Bruner. Pay more attention to detail.



> The problem then becomes one of food. *If you had a big spawn, you might well have had 7,500 eggs, and it is very conceivable to get 6,000 *of them into the free-swimming stage. But what kind of live foods can you have for such a swarm? *It would take a gallon of brine shrimp eggs* to feed them the first week


SO what would feed 7500 or 6000 fry? A teaspoon of brine shrimp????








[/quote]
I raised countless babies all summer long on a 1lb can of eggs (nowhere near a gallon) fed babies 2 meals a day, everday all summer long & I didn't feed them just the 1st week but for the 1st month. & idc who you are no hobbists is gonna have 6500-7500 rbp babies from one spawn make it to selling size. All that info is old, outdated crap, pure n simple. Just how you would put it Frank. One tablespoon a day will feed thousands of week old fry.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah I had to set em straight. *What they linked was totally outdated info. Gallon of brine eggs to raise a batch of babies. & other totally useless advice like pulling parents instead of eggs & fry. * Anyhow sorry for the haters & bs they brought here OP. Welcome to P-fury.


Pick and choosing what an articles says to uphold your argument is well, sad. Axelrod did not want to continue breeding the fish. That's why he pulled the parents. As you noted and I have said, they will breed nearly continuously. Really Bruner. Pay more attention to detail.



> The problem then becomes one of food. *If you had a big spawn, you might well have had 7,500 eggs, and it is very conceivable to get 6,000 *of them into the free-swimming stage. But what kind of live foods can you have for such a swarm? *It would take a gallon of brine shrimp eggs* to feed them the first week


SO what would feed 7500 or 6000 fry? A teaspoon of brine shrimp????








[/quote]
I raised countless babies all summer long on a 1lb can of eggs (nowhere near a gallon) fed babies 2 meals a day, everday all summer long & I didn't feed them just the 1st week but for the 1st month. & idc who you are no hobbists is gonna have 6500-7500 rbp babies from one spawn make it to selling size. All that info is old, outdated crap, pure n simple. Just how you would put it Frank. One tablespoon a day will feed thousands of week old fry.
[/quote]
Bruner, Bruner, you obviously didn't read my question. Otherwise you would have answered yes. A teaspoon per gallon is the recommended amount of eggs per gallon. Lmao


----------



## jerzeytib (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanx for the advice all and i'll be getting a 30g for the fish this weekend.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jerzeytib said:


> Thanx for the advice all and i'll be getting a 30g for the fish this weekend.


Sounds good.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jerzeytib said:


> Thanx for the advice all and i'll be getting a 30g for the fish this weekend.


That would be great


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Bruner i dont know what you lack more, respect or knowledge.

There are many species of fish that live together in the ocean, That doesnt mean you put them together in a aquarium.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Hope all your fish make a full recovery, and welcome to piranha fury


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

All hail the great Frank.. The world renowned expert on piranhas but has never actually seen the fish he cherishes so much in there natural habit. Has Never done his own research in the field (Where piranhas actually live in the wild). All of his scientific evidence comes from someones else hard work. Then he comes to forums and regurgitates everything HE has read and makes it seam as if he actually did something.

If I read enough books and papers on surgery and put up a crappy website I guess I can be a expert surgeon without ever performing surgery ... Makes perfect sense..


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

this thread just got chaotic real quick haha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


> this thread just got chaotic real quick haha.


Atypical when they having nothing to offer.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

shaneb said:


> All hail the great Frank.. The world renowned expert on piranhas but has never actually seen the fish he cherishes so much in there natural habit. Has Never done his own research in the field (Where piranhas actually live in the wild). All of his scientific evidence comes from someones else hard work. Then he comes to forums and regurgitates everything HE has read and makes it seam as if he actually did something.
> 
> If I read enough books and papers on surgery and put up a crappy website I guess I can be a expert surgeon without ever performing surgery ... Makes perfect sense..


And what? 37 years old with no background on piranhas except for a couple piranhas you own? You think you know me what I have done for this hobby and piranhas? Your either more stupid than Bruner or your so far buried up his ass your clueless. Do fury a favor stick to what you know. Which judging from your post is even less than Bruner. Have a nice night.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

shaneb said:


> All hail the great Frank.. The world renowned expert on piranhas but has never actually seen the fish he cherishes so much in there natural habit. Has Never done his own research in the field (Where piranhas actually live in the wild). All of his scientific evidence comes from someones else hard work. Then he comes to forums and regurgitates everything HE has read and makes it seam as if he actually did something.
> 
> If I read enough books and papers on surgery and put up a crappy website I guess I can be a expert surgeon without ever performing surgery ... Makes perfect sense..


This post is so pathetic i thought it was written by Bruner...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> All hail the great Frank.. The world renowned expert on piranhas but has never actually seen the fish he cherishes so much in there natural habit. Has Never done his own research in the field (Where piranhas actually live in the wild). All of his scientific evidence comes from someones else hard work. Then he comes to forums and regurgitates everything HE has read and makes it seam as if he actually did something.
> 
> If I read enough books and papers on surgery and put up a crappy website I guess I can be a expert surgeon without ever performing surgery ... Makes perfect sense..


This post is so pathetic i thought it was written by Bruner...








[/quote]
I wouldn't be surprised if Bruner actually wrote it for him and sanheb just copy pasted it and posted it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys are hilarious! Read my first post & read franks first post. Always quick to point fingers & jump to conclusions. Just like. Me & duster are same person. Then it was me & cd was same person. Now I'm writing posts for others to post for me. Don't worry Frank I'm sure there's lots more members that see you for what you really are than us that are speaking up. & BA idk where your getting I have no respect. You obviously know NOTHING about me. I've was nothing but nice to these guys n all they do is be-little members n start sh*t(just like this thread) read first page again if you forgot already.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> You guys are hilarious! Read my first post & read franks first post. Always quick to point fingers & jump to conclusions. Just like. Me & duster are same person. Then it was me & cd was same person. Now I'm writing posts for others to post for me. Don't worry Frank I'm sure there's lots more members that see you for what you really are than us that are speaking up. & BA idk where your getting I have no respect. You obviously know NOTHING about me. I've was nothing but nice to these guys n all they do is be-little members n start sh*t(just like this thread) read first page again if you forgot already.


Members is plural. Only count you and your girl friend there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> Bruner i dont know what you lack more, respect or knowledge.
> 
> There are many species of fish that live together in the ocean, That doesnt mean you put them together in a aquarium.


Wtf you even talking about here. OP asked about adding fish, rbp to rbp. He's not mixing rbp n Angelfish, or clownfish & a shark. I repeat rbp with rbp.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> You guys are hilarious! Read my first post & read franks first post. Always quick to point fingers & jump to conclusions. Just like. Me & duster are same person. Then it was me & cd was same person. Now I'm writing posts for others to post for me. Don't worry Frank I'm sure there's lots more members that see you for what you really are than us that are speaking up. & BA idk where your getting I have no respect. You obviously know NOTHING about me. I've was nothing but nice to these guys n all they do is be-little members n start sh*t(just like this thread) read first page again if you forgot already.


Kind words from worst member ever...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this thread









bruner you have 0 respect also if you cant see how your original post cased this then your blind


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Well Bruner, the self proclaimed "piranha god" will be no more than what he is now. Wanting credibility, demanding respect but all he will ever have is just a few threads to fuel his ego. Along with a handful (if its even that many) to defend him. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I guess "pointless" Bruner just need adrenaline from arguing...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep whatever you say. The self proclaimed piranha god was from a song. Kill one your a murder, kill many your a concuer, kill them all your a god. I killed a whole batch of fry, hence piranha god. But you can make it out to be something its not like your good at. & bob I suggested plenty of good tank sizes for the OP so like Frank n Hannibal you can read it how you want. & you guys are mods! Lmmfao.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Glad to see you finally accepted you are "P-Fury's #1 worst member"... you work so hard you deserve it...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yep whatever you say. The self proclaimed piranha god was from a song. Kill one your a murder, kill many your a concuer, kill them all your a god. I killed a whole batch of fry, hence piranha god. But you can make it out to be something its not like your good at. & bob I suggested plenty of good tank sizes for the OP so like Frank n Hannibal you can read it how you want. & you guys are mods! Lmmfao.


im talking about the red with the golds or w.e you said... tank size was not the issue i had

if im starting out and some guy says he keeps a red with his gold then im going to think ohh sh*t you can keep golds with red...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad that you're getting a larger tank for your mac rather than trying to keep him with the reds. Be sure to post some pics once he's settled.

Be sure to cycle hs new tank or used an already established filter or media for it.

And Boner24/7, i see no reason to put down opefe, I am sure that its helped more people than you have.
For those of you that worship the almighty Boner god of piranhas, remeber that he was not born knowing everything, even he had to somehow learn and now as he puts it "regurgitates" info.

But IMO its only regurgitating info if you dont actually understand what you are "regurgitating" is this whats up with you? Because when you understand the info that you're sharing then I tthink that its then considered "teaching" I am pretty sure frank actually understands exactly what hes talking about, and has taught(past tenths) quite a few people a thing or two about piranhas.

Funny thread guys, i am thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Yep whatever you say. The self proclaimed piranha god was from a song. Kill one your a murder, kill many your a concuer, kill them all your a god. I killed a whole batch of fry, hence piranha god. But you can make it out to be something its not like your good at. & bob I suggested plenty of good tank sizes for the OP so like Frank n Hannibal you can read it how you want. & you guys are mods! Lmmfao.


im talking about the red with the golds or w.e you said... tank size was not the issue i had

if im starting out and some guy says he keeps a red with his gold then im going to think ohh sh*t you can keep golds with red...
[/quote]
He wasn't asking about co-Habs, he was asking about tank sizes. Not once anywhere did I suggest he keep the Mac with the rbp & cariba. I simply stated I have rbp with my macs. How do you get that's advice? He's done had the fish together & split them up. & you know what. You can have macs with rbp. I have two tanks of em right now. Duster has a Mac with his rbp also, guy just posted today terns n Mac. So yeah I stated a fact. I HAVE RBP WITH MY MACS. It can & is being done. Was it advice? NO.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Yep whatever you say. The self proclaimed piranha god was from a song. Kill one your a murder, kill many your a concuer, kill them all your a god. I killed a whole batch of fry, hence piranha god. But you can make it out to be something its not like your good at. & bob I suggested plenty of good tank sizes for the OP so like Frank n Hannibal you can read it how you want. & you guys are mods! Lmmfao.


im talking about the red with the golds or w.e you said... tank size was not the issue i had

if im starting out and some guy says he keeps a red with his gold then im going to think ohh sh*t you can keep golds with red...
[/quote]

Exactly and I have told him before that not everyone is a pro like him and that he should consider that when trying to help noobs

Oh and Boner, i love how everytime you have it out with someone on here you then find it necessary to make little comments under your avatar pic in intrests and current piranhas.
Its very amusing and further lets people know how truly great you really are> Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Glad that you're getting a larger tank for your mac rather than trying to keep him with the reds. Be sure to post some pics once he's settled.
> 
> Be sure to cycle hs new tank or used an already established filter or media for it.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah the great fefe. I challenge you to find any post by me that I say franks or anyone else is reguritating information.while your at it find where I'm saying anything about franks site. Its Frank acting like his opinions are the only ones worth anything. Its Frank be-littling members, its franks smartass remarks. How was my post claiming I know more than anyone else. You might as well run along fefe. Have you ever had a fish longer than 6months before you tired of it n traded it off? Jokers!

Your a idiot. I change my profile many times a day everyday. Everyone knows that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh how I love our little internet chats, good old boner, always good for a laugh.

do stand corrected though, it was infact your girl who made the regurgitation comment.
And by the way its You're "an" idiot not you're a idiot. and theres the namecalling, I was wondering how long it would take. Hahahahahahaha

Yes you do change your profile alot, but thats usually based on who uare upset with


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You all are retarded. You need to go back & read ops original post. Nowhere did he ask for co-habing advice. When In FACT he already states he split them up. HE ASKS ABOUT TANK SIZES FOR A SINGLE MAC. Now again for the slow members read my 1st post. AGAIN for the SLOW members. Nowhere do you see me giving him advice on co-habing anything. You'll read I GAVE him advice on tank sizes which is what he ASKED for.



FEEFA said:


> Oh how I love our little internet chats, good old boner, always good for a laugh.
> 
> do stand corrected though, it was infact your girl who made the regurgitation comment.
> And by the way its You're "an" idiot not you're a idiot. and theres the namecalling, I was wondering how long it would take. Hahahahahahaha
> ...


What you stick your nose in this calling me boner & I'm name calling by calling you a idiot because you obviously can't read! You don't even know who posted what. Run along fefe.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont consider Boner and fefe to be insults, I think of them more as pet names


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Point1 _*Golds are very aggressive at juvi size. I have rbp with my gold groups without problems.*
> 
> _Point 2_I'd think with weekly water changes n plenty of filtration a 15long, 20long, 20,29 or bigger should be fine for a solo Mac for least a year if not longer.


Translation for point 1. _Hey man those golds are killers, but look at me, I can keep them safe and sound. I'm god._

translation for point 2. Self explanatory. He figures the newbie will kill his fish anyway so might as well give him some sound advice. Afterall, he won't be as great as me.

I think its pretty self-evident that Bruner has a high opinion of himself.

I'm going to bed and let Bruner continue his rants. Should take him into the next day....wait, its already the next day. LMAO.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

hastatus said:


> > _Point1 _*Golds are very aggressive at juvi size. I have rbp with my gold groups without problems.*
> >
> > _Point 2_I'd think with weekly water changes n plenty of filtration a 15long, 20long, 20,29 or bigger should be fine for a solo Mac for least a year if not longer.
> 
> ...


Lmmfao. OK. Who's god? your the one making sh*t up.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Oh how I love our little internet chats, good old boner, always good for a laugh.
> 
> do stand corrected though, it was infact your girl who made the regurgitation comment.
> And by the way its You're "an" idiot not you're a idiot. and theres the namecalling, I was wondering how long it would take. Hahahahahahaha
> ...


What you stick your nose in this calling me boner & I'm name calling by calling you a idiot because you obviously can't read! You don't even know who posted what. Run along fefe.
[/quote]
I think we all know who the SLOW one is here... when you say something like i keep reds with my gold or w.e your are implying that it works in turn new piranha owners can take it the wrong way, or members who are not as professional at piranha keeping as you may try this and end in disaster... or your just boosting your piranha god image to compensate for shortcomings elsewhere.

I don't get what is so hard to understand... maybe its the fact your to SLOW to contemplate the ramifications of your own posts.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok bob whatever you say. You all can twist it around, make sh*t up, & assume all you guys want. Its still a statement. & yes its still not advice. For the 10th time. Now you tell me who's the slow ones.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Its a statement to you but to some members they can take that as a sign its ok and i will work out if they put golds and reds together (yes i know it may work 1% of the time for a few years).

How can you call someone else slow when you can understand this simple concept. When you make a statement it has consequences as i said before. (you may have not understood those big words though) There was no purpose to your statement other than boosting your own image or trying to convey a point or else why say anything in the first place.

Lets talk hypotheticals for a second since its not just the OP reading this thread but guests... if there was a new owner with a gold piranha and a shoal of reds in separate tanks and he reads your statement, he may then put the gold with the reds and most likely would end in disaster. That is not the responsible thing to say overall for the hobby. You may have not directly given advice but you conveyed a message within your statement that it is ok to mix the species. You seem to have a tough time understanding this concept.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They just like you will take it how they want. Make sh*t up like Frank, jump to conclusions like others. I've repeated myself upteen times. It was NOT advice on co-habing,OP did NOT ask for co-habing advise. But yet everyone still trying to make something out of nothing. I'm done here. I'm not "regurutating" it any more.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats great... let the beginners and people who don't know right from wrong interpret information for themselves. Thats a sure fire way of helping the hobby along.
















You must be the most dense person I have talked to in a looong while.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wooow


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I was thinking about a reply.... but don't think it's worth it. Impossible to argue with people who only burn down others because they simply don't have any real arguments.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Thats great... let the beginners and people who don't know right from wrong interpret information for themselves. Thats a sure fire way of helping the hobby along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many times did I repeat myself & your calling me dense. OK there big BOB. Guess what you can keep golds with rbp, you can keep golds with terns. Its being done. Its been done, its not new bob. Just co-habing golds together is as hard as co-habing pygos with em. So don't act like it can't or has never been done. & I doubt any noob is confused with all the experts cramming it won't work down their throat. Even a noob can read the 15times that it wasn't advice on co-habing. SO what your excuse BOB. Who's the dense ones here. Is the co-habs in my current piranha telling noobs its ok to mix em up? NO. Is it giving co-hab advice? NO. Heaven forbid if someone does something that you can't, or has a different view.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Never said it couldn't be done... look who's putting words in other people's mouths now lol. Many things have been done on this planet... people have kept dogs in tiny boxes their entire lives, sh*t people have pet chimps does it make it right or responsible no. This has nothing to do with you bruner keep your fish ego out of this, its about educating new people about the hobby and not 1 in 1000 odds that may work temporarily. You can have all the different views you want don't get pissy when other call you out on your dumb ass ideas its not like I'm the only 1 or even the first







, sure they may work 1 in 1000 but its a very rare occurrence. Your to f*cking dense to understand how to educate or even give info to "noobs" as you put it to realize what you say can have real consequences like a dead fish or a bunch of wasted money(look at the bigger picture not just this thread). Another thing look at the bigger picture... the arguments in this thread have gone far beyond your 1 post in this thread, most are addressing your posts as a whole an in general not just this specific incident.

I cant tell you how to do things or what to say but when everyone is calling you an idiot and telling you to give appropriate info to the appropriate people... well take a hint. Time and place bruner time and place. When someone wants to learn how to dive you don't say well i can dive 80m and do three backflips blahh blahh blahh im so great... you tell them how to do it at there level and build up to the crazy sh*t instead of coming across like a cocky douche bag who thinks he knows better than everyone else. Its funny how you get down on frank for coming across as a know it all when you are the one boasting your experiences around like you just lost your virginity and need to tell the world how great you are.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your a joke bob. I don't look down on anyone nor have I made it look like I've done something that anyone else hasn't done. Nor have I gave anyone advice on keeping anything they haven't asked for. You guys are morons. & this has nothing to do with me?? You have to be joking!!!! Funny ya all are ruining other threads with this garbage. So excited. Macs & terns. Why aren't you guys be-littling him. Oh no you can't keep those together a noob might get the wrong idea about that thread. Oh this says its ok to keep these fish together. Its sends out the wrong message. What's this thread tell the noobs BOB. That anyone with a opinion is gonna get flamed, bashed. You guys wanna make something outta nothing & make it a big deal. Let's ask the OP & other noobs. Did you take my statement as advice? Or did you take it for what it was n listened to the real advice I gave? The advice that was asked? Cause honestly I could careless what or how you took it BOB, fefe, Frank, & Hannibal. The info wasn't for none of you to twist it & make up sh*t. It was for a member asking advice.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not surprised your still after the last word... lmao.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Question answered...


----------

